

If I Was A Poor Black Kid - wallflower
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quickerbettertech/2011/12/12/if-i-was-a-poor-black-kid/

======
chmielewski
I'd rather be a poor black kid rich in grammar, than a forbes.com writer whom
uses "If I Was" instead of "If I Were" as a headline. Unsure if this were
intentional.

------
secure1234
This is so embarrassingly bad, I don't know where to begin.

